# Buy Outdoor Jenga/Tumble Tower in the Philippines



## lsilcox (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm getting married in Boracay next month and wanted to purchase an outdoor jenga/tumbletower set for entertainment at the wedding.

Does anyone know where I might be able to purchase a set, I'd rather not pay the cost of shipping one in. Thanks!


----------



## Mystoforient (Feb 4, 2014)

Tried Sulit mate? or just try ordering on from china - aliexpress would be a good place to start


----------

